# Loss of appetite in Doe



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

I have a Nigerian doe that, ever since she kidded, isn't that interested in eating. She still eats and drinks, but she just isn't "chowing down" like she usually does. Is there anything I can do to help peak her appetite? I have just given her some Probiotic, hopefully that will help.. Thanks.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Get a temp...

Probiotics is good...

Also ...give fortified vit B complex in case her Rumen is off

Wouldn't hurt to give her something for milk fever...

If she has a temp... it may be infection...does she stink back there....did she drop her afterbirth? Or may be pneumonia... :hug:


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

Toth Boer Goats, thanks for the suggestions.. All, I am going to get some shots of Vitamin B complex from my Vet friend tomorrow. I sure hope this helps to kick in her appetite. I will keep you posted on her condition.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

How long ago did she kid? Was it a normal delivery or hard?

I have a couple does that take like three to four days to really start to eat after they kid. It is like they are to worried about their babies to turn their heads to eat and not watch the babies. 

They do not take long before they chow down. I also offer Molasses water for a long time to them.


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

You don't have to get the VitB injection at the vets.
You can find them at Tractor Supply for a lot cheaper. It's made by Durvet, and says Vitamin B Complex injection on the bottle.

I would recommend homemade CMPK also to keep her balanced and to prevent hypocalcemia.
PM me for the recipe.


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi all. I am happy to report that "Jasmine" is on her way to making a full recovery! She started eating well yesterday afternoon. Yay! I am still keeping a close eye on her though. Thanks for all the advice. She was given Probiotics and has gotten numerous Vitamin B Complex shots (which seems to have done the trick). I also shaved her yesterday (as she had quite a few unwelcome guests- lice). That should make her feel a lot better, just being louse-less 

Mistydaiz- Actually, my friend is a Vet, so I won't be paying anymore than if I bought it at a Feed store. Thanks for the tip, though.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I love hearing... she is better...and ...you are very welcome.... :thumb: :hi5: :hug:


----------

